# Scott Szeryk "Guitar Manifesto" live @ Cowboy's in London, ON on May 27, 2012



## Fawkes (Apr 6, 2012)

One of the best album ever:Scott Szeryk live @ Cowboy's in London, ON on May 27, 2012.The Official Scott Szeryk Website


----------

